
Multiple Firefox Profiles (HowTo video) - billpg
http://youtu.be/_5oubQ4kggs
======
thristian
In Linux at least, if you want to use a temporary profile for testing an app
or extensions with default settings, you don't need to muck around with the
Profile Manager at all:

    
    
        mkdir /tmp/test-profile
        firefox -no-remote -profile /tmp/test-profile
    

Browse around, do your testing, blow away the directory when you're done.

